# Texas Lady Anglers Fall Spooktacklelure Tournament



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

November 3rd, Weigh-in on Sportsman Rd., $40 Entry Fee, Cash Prizes, Door Prizes, Ladies, Mens and Youth Categories. Go to www.texasladyanglers.com for rules and registration form.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Our tournament is just around the corner. Weather might even be decent. Still time to get your entries in.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

FYI.....remember..One can catch only TWO flounder per day in November....just sayin'


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Bubbaette said:


> Our tournament is just around the corner. Weather might even be decent. Still time to get your entries in.


PM Sent!


----------

